# ARSOF in Colombia - Veritas



## Roycroft201 (Apr 13, 2007)

For those who may be civilians on this board, like me, and may not know some of the military publications, *Veritas* is the name of the Journal of Army Special Operations History.  

Its most recent issue is a special campaign issue devoted to Army Special Operations Forces in Colombia.  It's a fascinating issue and extremely well done. 

If you are not in a location where you can pick up a copy, they can be contacted at:

USASOC
ATTN: AOHS Veritas
E-2929 Desert Storm Drive
Fort Bragg, NC 28310


NB:  Veritas is published quarterly. Articles in the next issue include:

_Key West: The Home of Special Forces Underwater Operations

Major Herbert R. Brucker: SOE Training & Team "Hermit" in France

OSS Logistics: Supplying Special Operations and the Resistance in France_


----------

